# Why do i need a flashlight?



## techwg (Mar 31, 2008)

It has come to my attention, that there are some people... who thought flashlights were not important, or are not worth carrying. Let me ask you something... Do you enjoy seeing things with your eyes? Yes? Ok, if your power goes out, and you cant see anything, does it please you, not being able to see anything? How about a late night trip to walmart or asda for some shopping, and the power goes out and your plunged into complete darkness with no idea whos near you, or if the blackout was a natural power problem, or criminals with guns. You can be anywhere at any time, and the power can go off, it does not matter if you are in the street, at home, at a pub or at a family members house. What are you going to do when you and your family are plunged into sudden darkness? How about your older parents tripping and falling on their face, or the kids screaming because they are scared.. im sure this is not something you want. Im sure most people want to protect their family, so everyone is safe, yet people neglect something so simple as a flashlight. Let me tell you why its easy to stand in the light, so you and the people you care about are safe... There are many types, sizes, shapes, brightness levels, and costs of flashlights. Some flashlights are so cheap, that if you dont have one, you put your family at risk, for the sake of spending $20. Some flashlights are more expencive, have more quirky features. The point is, that You have the responsibility to make sure you and your family are not put at risk because of your reluctance to make an investment, in low cost flashlights. See, some think of flashlights as big cumbersome multi-D cell flashlights.. This is just completely false. You can have flashlights which cost about $20, stick them on your keychain, and never have to worry about what you will do when the time comes. There is a brand of flashlights that i really like, they are called "Fenix", and they have flashlights ranging from low cost, too higher cost, and in sizes that you can put them on a keychain, on a shelf, in your glove box, or in your pocket. For example, in a couple of weeks the Fenix E01 will come out, which takes a single aaa battery, and gives you enough light to be able to survive any black out you may be plunged into, and probably only cost around $20.. and the light you get will last for 20 hours... Also, there are slightly larger flashlights which take a single CR123 lithium battery, which cost around $50, which are so powerful, you can temporarily blind people, and they have different modes of brightness and safty features like SOS and strobe.. and you can stretch the light for about 30 hours on low, or an hour on blistering turbo mode. Do you not see why its important to have some kind of light with you? In my opinion anyone who does not even spend a few dollars on a cheap quality light, puts themselves and their family around them at possible risk. Its those people who regret having light, when they visit their mother at their home, and theres a power outage, and you let her go look for candles and she falls down and cracks her head on the door handle and breaks her hip.. you cant take it all back then. 

There are 2 main companies that i think are really good for flashlights, for Europe, i think www.thephotonshop.co.uk is really great, and has helped me with all sorts of information helping me to make the right choice. For the americas www.fenix-store.com they are well known and are on forums helping people with problems.

You dont have to be left in the dark.. Go to these places and ask questions about flashlights, look at what they sell.. It does not cost you to go and look and ask questions. I dont have to tell you to go and buy a light, because im sure if you really sit and think about the whole idea, you can see how useful, and important a purpose it serves, to be able to have light where ever you are. If you can look at a range of good quality flashlights, and sniff at them and had decided to not buy one because you dont need one, then you cant complain when you hurt yourself, or someone near you gets injured because they cant see. Everyone should have light, its why we are active in the day time and less active at night, because our vision is limited in darkness. So instead of being restricted and at risk, go get yourself some information, and look into what light you want to get, and feel secure with your choice.. If you decide to get one, or not, then you have to live with your choice, or make a new choice now to do the right thing.

Please show this to anyone you know, who always laughs at people who have flashlights, and ask them if they care enough to do something right, or if they just dont care about what can happen.

I care enough to share this information with you, so YOU can make a choice you are happy with, while being informed.

Thanks

techwg


----------



## pbs357 (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool post techwg!

A lot of people around me don't understand my hobbies, especially the ones revolving around high quality "life tools" or technology. My family was anti-gun, and chastised me regularly about my CCW choice for a long time... UNTIL the day the big bad wolf showed up - in the form of a 6'2" aggressive male, pounding and kicking at the door, trying to break in. That day, the first 3 words out of my mother's, my brother's and sister in law's mouths were "where's your gun?!?" These very same people denounced that tool for years had seen the light. But I enjoy firearms for their mechanics and lineage as much as their utility.

No, we're not waiting for TEOTWAWKI (The End Of The World As We Know It), but if the lights go out, or we're outside at night (which we do get once a day ), or just if it's not real bright where we need to see something, then we are ready. Beyond that, we enjoy the technology, the craftsmanship, the WOW factor, the "oh cool" factor, or even the "this would be good to have" factor, etc, etc. And that's why I carry a light. :thumbsup:



PS - I'm also afraid of the dark. :sick2::thumbsdow:duh2:  HAHAHA!


----------



## tebore (Mar 31, 2008)

Good post. It sums it up nicely. 

But man it could use some paragraphs.


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 31, 2008)

I applaud your effort and the writing of this article :thumbsup:
But you should have left it brand name neutral... you know why 
Of course, you know as well as I, there will always be those who can't be reached, can't be convinced and who don't care about having a light or not. Chances are they will sail through life just fine without one :shrug:

Someone once said here, in a similar thread, words to the effect:
"If there is a chance of rain you carry an umbrella... well, there is a 100% chance of it being dark tonight and every night... so why not carry a light of some kind?"


----------



## Ray Tseng (Mar 31, 2008)

I will be honest with myself, this is just an entertainment hobby and I know I really don't need them. 
I don't expect to be in any "tactical" situation ever in my lifetime.
I don't live out in the wilderness, and at night, every street where I am at has streetlamps. Even without electricity, I don't live underground. There's plenty of ambient light to get around and a candle problably is more elegent should some light be needed. If anything, using all the newest flashlights that we CPFers own would ruin your night vision and a simple simple lights from 10 years ago technology would satisfy any requirement for light. 

But once accepting that this is just a pure entertainment hobby, I am more at peace with myself and happy with my future purchases then trying to torture myself to come up with a rationalization or justification that really doesn't hold water (for me) and having buyer's remorse for wasting cash.


----------



## craig333 (Mar 31, 2008)

Aside from work I use a flashlight all the time. Just used one to look in the closet, look behind the computer and look under the dash of the car. Also used it to try and see if that was a tick on the dog or not. 

Theres nothing like reaching for a light you normally carry and realizing you don't have one.


----------



## Ray Tseng (Mar 31, 2008)

craig333 said:


> Aside from work I use a flashlight all the time. Just used one to look in the closet, look behind the computer and look under the dash of the car. Also used it to try and see if that was a tick on the dog or not.
> 
> Theres nothing like reaching for a light you normally carry and realizing you don't have one.



To each their own, but my closets have lights, and halogen lights in my house give off up to 500watts(I also have CFLs for most lamps for those energy consious ppl)! Probably will light up the dog just fine! At worse just bring that lamp over and boom 100watts of light. Has anyone done a bounce-test of a flashlight vs. a lightbulb? Let me tell you, the light-bulb wins.

Even my car has courtesy lights that illuminate the footwells when I open the door.
That being said, I do what you do and have fancy flashlghts EDCed and stashed all over the place, and light up random things. Especially for throw and lighting up far away things is entertaining. But at the same time my point is that for me, I recognize that it isn't something that's really "needed" as the doom and gloom sayers OP but it's just a (fun!) hobby.


----------



## techwg (Apr 1, 2008)

Cydonia said:


> I applaud your effort and the writing of this article :thumbsup:
> But you should have left it brand name neutral... you know why
> Of course, you know as well as I, there will always be those who can't be reached, can't be convinced and who don't care about having a light or not. Chances are they will sail through life just fine without one :shrug:
> 
> ...





I like your quote!, as for brand, it just happens to be my favorite brand, and i want to share that info with other people, and the 2 companies that i feel are the best. Just an opinion i can offer people.


----------



## Dantor (Apr 1, 2008)

I grew up in Chicago, lights were everywhere, on everything and I might have had a simple pen light on my keychain (mainly used when visiting outside the city), and that was it.

Sure the lights would go out once in awhile but but we had them dinky/cheapie flashlights in the house, so we used them. So maybe people who say "Why?" and don't need them are in a similar situation, not feeling a great need.

I've moved and it's way darker here, and my need has changed, my mind has changed, I can't get enough!
I think back on it, I could have really been in the "dark" had something really bad happened and I would have been unprepared.

Flashlights today are so inexpensive and small and good and just getting better, maybe views will or are changing and more will be ready...


----------



## parnass (Apr 1, 2008)

There are shadows and shade even on the brightest of days.


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont need flashlight to be honest, but it's this god given hobby that makes me always want to carry one. Oh i think i am cursed! 
Need it or not, i always carry one or two...


----------



## techwg (Apr 1, 2008)

rizky_p said:


> Need it or not, i always carry one or two...



agreed


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 1, 2008)

Admittedly, almost all of my time is spent in well lit areas so this is definitely just a hobby for me. However, since becoming a flashaholic, I've found more and more situations where it actually is convenient to have a light on my person.

And frankly, I think tactical lights just look cool anyway. I'll be getting one soon


----------



## techwg (Apr 1, 2008)

Speaking about tactical lights, im waiting for my Tk10 to come from the photon shop hopefully later today, and from what i am reading and seeing on this forum, it seems like im going to be so thrilled with it compared to my P3D Q5. I am not sure how much the throw is different from the P3D, but from what i guess, larger head = more throw, else there would be no need for the added bulk. SO im sure thats going to replace my p3d and take its place as my EDC.


----------



## techwg (Apr 4, 2008)

Well my Tk10 came, and its amazing.


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 7, 2008)

For me it's a combination of recreation activities, hobbies, and emergencies. 

I spend a lot of time outdoors, and when it gets dark, it gets really dark! Also, it's a good insurance for in case there's a power outtage, or any emergencies.

I admit though, even during emergencies and outdoor activities, I don't need a flashlight that generate 200+ lumens. But it's nice to have :twothumbs which is the hobby part.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Apr 7, 2008)

techwg said:


> I like your quote!, as for brand, it just happens to be my favorite brand, and i want to share that info with other people, and the 2 companies that i feel are the best. Just an opinion i can offer people.



Sorry to be blunt but your post would be ineffective here, IMO. Your post is really well put, and I give you the credit for that. But, common now, you posted this in the CPF where everyone is addicted to lights, where everyone knows they need lights, and where everyone has lights. I think you should post this to other public sites, you know ... so that you can help enlighten other people. What you said would help a great deal for those who are unenlightened. Also You're endorsing Fenix here, but everyone here knows about Fenix. It would be better if you share this to your family and friends, and show them that they too needs lights. And don't forget to Invite them here at CPF!:wave:


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 7, 2008)

To follow up on stitch's comment above, why do you feel you need to convince others they need flashlights? 

My family and friends get more than they want already as gifts. Everyone else, it's not my problem... Either they'll guess right and never need them, or if they ever do, then it's likely they'll live through it and maybe remember to carry one next time, or not. 

You never know. Maybe I should always be carrying a magifying glass with me (like in the movie Paycheck...), but I don't, because I don't _enjoy _doing it... Gotta keep a perspective here.


----------



## techwg (Apr 21, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> Sorry to be blunt but your post would be ineffective here, IMO. Your post is really well put, and I give you the credit for that. But, common now, you posted this in the CPF where everyone is addicted to lights, where everyone knows they need lights, and where everyone has lights. I think you should post this to other public sites, you know ... so that you can help enlighten other people. What you said would help a great deal for those who are unenlightened. Also You're endorsing Fenix here, but everyone here knows about Fenix. It would be better if you share this to your family and friends, and show them that they too needs lights. And don't forget to Invite them here at CPF!:wave:



Now that i have made this a post, i can give people the link and let them see why it could be useful to have flashlights, and wham, there already in the right place to get any extra help and information. 2 birds, 1 stone. Thats my methodology. I link to my opening post on one of my videos, beacuse we all know here that flashlights are too handy and useful, and others look down upon it as a geeky thing or useless weight on a keychain. I just want to bring some things to peoples attention.


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 21, 2008)

never mind


----------



## techwg (Apr 21, 2008)

270winchester said:


> never mind



Im confused..


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 21, 2008)

Why do i need a flashlight?
To be honest, to see in the dark


----------



## AlexLED (Jul 7, 2008)

...to conserve energy ! When I walk trough the basement of our house, I often just use one of my flashlights rather than fireing up that xxx watts general lighting ! Ok, guess it will take ages for the monetery savings to pay for the flashlight body, but still, it makes me feel better.
:wave:

Other than that: great post, techwg !!!


----------



## techwg (Jul 23, 2008)

I do that also, walking up stairs to go to the toilet, i could either turn on 2 sets of lights, or reach for my Fenix E01 or Tk10... simple and effective.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 23, 2008)

Gee, how did i miss this thread the first time around ?


Good info here.


:wave:
_


----------



## zipplet (Jul 23, 2008)

Why do I need a flashlight? Other than as a fun hobby that's quite deep in it's own right, it's extremely useful to have a *tool* that can produce light on demand at any time.

Some put forward the argument about fixed lighting in the home removing the need for flashlights apart from during blackouts. Okay, what if you need to go to the bathroom at night and you don't want to wake everyone up with a powerful bulb spitting out 500+ lumens? Not to mention the eyesore that is when you have just been woken up at 5am.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 23, 2008)

For me, the question isn't why do I need a flashlight. The question is, why do I need 20 flashlights? :laughing:


----------



## nitesky (Jul 23, 2008)

Because the world is full of dark places.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 24, 2008)

techwg said:


> I link to my opening post on one of my videos, beacuse we all know here that flashlights are too handy and useful, and others look down upon it as a geeky thing or useless weight on a keychain. I just want to bring some things to peoples attention.



LOL! I loved watching your video, and that "gentlemanly Brit enthusiasm" I say that in a good way....especially at the end with the "kickass" where you feel compelled to go get one of those lights. I don't believe that "KickAssity" is actually a word though! And especially compared to your other video. LOL! Then there is this other response where he describes yet another LED light as "a crackin torch" These are some serious "Torch Nerds." Love it!


----------



## techwg (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't wait until Fenix make another 2 cell Cr123 light maybe with an all new futuristic led.


----------



## TONY M (Jul 24, 2008)

techwg said:


> I can't wait until Fenix make another 2 cell Cr123 light maybe with an all new futuristic led.


+1 With a super low low mode and aggressive knurling..

I like EDCing lights just for peace of mind really. I try to get family & friends to do the same thing but either they get broken, lost or left at home. :shakehead


----------



## techwg (Jul 24, 2008)

i gave my P2D CE to my dad, since its small, powerful and uses only 1 cell, and its mostly in his room. I gave it him so he would have a good light handy if he ever needs one. I guess some people just dont get it. Although he does have a button battery cell light on his keyring, from the £ store or what ever, and its almost as bright as my Fenix E01, so its better than nothing, but i mean come on... P2D vs E01 brightness???!


----------



## TDKKP (Jul 26, 2008)

*Why do i need a flashlight?*

- I don't know. I've been buying a lot of flashlights but I haven't had a chance to use them. I just find some excuse to turn it on because I haven't had a good reason to use it.


----------



## bobli17 (Jul 27, 2008)

WORK -> As a real estate investor/flipper I need a flashlight for dark basements, corners, under sinks, etc. Some times I work until dark so an EDC is a must.

HUNTING -> Try being deep in the woods during fall/winter at 8:00 pm with a cheapo flashlight tracking a blood trail... it won't be fun... especially if you hear something big moving around 20 yards away.

TO MAKE UP FOR ALL MY OTHER INADEQUACIES -> Have you ever said this to someone who just put you down, "OH YEAH!!! Well, my flashlight is brighter than your flashlight!!! And on top of that, it's run time is probably 4 times longer too, so :nana:."


----------



## halfcocked (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I'm a police officer working nights in the fourth largest city in the US. I use my flashlight every single night despite all the "available" light people claim exists in the city. Trust me, there are tons of dark places in the city. Also, just because you can see enough not to trip doesn't mean you can see enough to be safe.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Jul 29, 2008)

I avoided a face-full of big, hairy spider and its 2-foot diameter web last night. It was right across the walkway that goes from my driveway to the front door. Perfect height, would have probably landed right on my nose!
I would have beaten myself unconscious I imagine. x100


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 29, 2008)

A flashlight is like a pocket knife. People who don't carry one often ask to use mine. When I ask why they don't have one for their EDC I often get "Oh I don't need it". :shakehead


----------



## sassafrass (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a Maratac AAA that I EDC on a cord around my neck , I use it daily at work doing resort maintenance and at night when I am going to bed I turn it on low to find my way to the restroom and my bedroom when all the house lights are off, easier than turning lights on and off as I walk through my home. Also at work our security team has stinger flashlights and they take great delight in strobing co-workers caught un-awares. So I have a ultrafire RL-2800 (1300lumens) in shipment soon to arrive that I plan on getting a little delight from myself , they won't know what hit-em!!!


----------



## Search (Aug 4, 2009)

This really old thread made me think of something.

If I was in Wal-Mart and the power went out, I don't think I would even turn my EDC on.

Can you imagine having 50+ people trying to use your light to navigate to who knows where.


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 4, 2009)

Search said:


> This really old thread made me think of something.
> 
> If I was in Wal-Mart and the power went out, I don't think I would even turn my EDC on.
> 
> Can you imagine having 50+ people trying to use your light to navigate to who knows where.



HAH would there be a lot of  going on?


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 4, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> HAH would there be a lot of  going on?



Ha, perfect reason to carry a cheap backup edc like the eo1. When the lights in the Wal-mart go out, wait a few minutes for panic to set in among the hoards, then turn the eo1 on and fling it far away, and stand back. Wait a few more minutes as the hoards locate and start to fight over the light (leaving an escape path out), then turn on your main edc and haul butt for the exit!


Hmm, I've put way too much thought into this scenario!! :tinfoil:


----------



## Search (Aug 4, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> HAH would there be a lot of  going on?



lol I mean, I just imagine myself being in there in whatever department. As soon as your light comes on, your better half is probably going to be thankful for your addiction for one of the few times in your life, but a LOT of other people are also going to be very thankful your weird.

I couldn't whip my light out and not start helping people gather to a lite area. If I did though, it would be a very complicated situation trying to light the way for that many people.

Plus, I would get tired of saying pull that out of your pocket when people start stuffing stuff in various parts of their clothing/purse.

Having the only flashlight in that kind of scenario brings on a lot of good and bad responsibility.


----------



## bf1 (Aug 4, 2009)

How about just to light up your life? It could be only simple as that.


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 4, 2009)

Why use a flashlight? Having banged up shins, stepped on cats, stepped in dog poo, wall faceplants, spider webbed faces and doing gymnastics down stairs totally rocks :rock:

Funny enough the last time I was at Wal-Mart, there was a storm, I think the power did go off, the fridge lights turned off, but the ceiling lights dimmed down a lot. Here I was ready for a flashaholic to the rescue moment and the damn place has a generator.


----------



## Search (Aug 5, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Why use a flashlight? Having banged up shins, stepped on cats, stepped in dog poo, wall faceplants, spider webbed faces and doing gymnastics down stairs totally rocks :rock:
> 
> Funny enough the last time I was at Wal-Mart, there was a storm, I think the power did go off, the fridge lights turned off, but the ceiling lights dimmed down a lot. Here I was ready for a flashaholic to the rescue moment and the damn place has a generator.



Good, I now no longer fear Wal-Mart at night.

However, I have to admit that I've always had exception night vision. Even when it's near pitch black I've never come close to doing any of the things above.

It's the reason I don't want lasic surgery. My night vision to impeccable. I love it!


----------



## 325addict (Aug 5, 2009)

Why I need 'em? 

'Cause otherwise I can't read the numbers on semiconductors, can't see anything in a tent at night, and I don't want to be blinded when I just want to see the time at night 
Not to mention searching things like screws on the ground, and looking for parts under my desk :naughty:
Or, locating the four tiny hex screws fully down under in that Sound Devices 442N mixer :green:
or, for one of that 100,000 other purposes.

If all this is not the case, then it's for one of my colleagues in need of some light :sigh: (as happened today, when I JUST took out the 17500s out of my C3 Centurion to fire up that Audio Limited ENG receiver.... so I gave him my emergency light, a Fenix LD01).

Timmo.


----------



## ImGeo (Aug 5, 2009)

I havn't read any of the replies, so if its been said... read this again 

WHY?! Why are you posting this thread or putting the effort to write it. You sound like an overly-dramatic preacher or salesman targeting the ignorant--reminds me of some people in my community who are trying to get Boeing/NASA to clean up the soil. The soil was contaminated decades ago during their testing. The advocates took pictures of the soil which had some lime (natural white powder) from water runoff, and made a website saying that it isn't natural... OMG ITS WHITE! WHITE STUFF SHOULDN'T BE ON THE SOIL!!! Your examples of people with guns, power outages in Walmart, grandparents cracking their heads from tripping... you know they can just stay where they are until you go fetch a candle or something, right?

Also, I hate long run-on paragraphs. It lacks focus, is a drag to read, and seems like rambling.

Also.. a $8 maglite with some 4-for-99cent AA's from the 99.999-cent store is enough to save your grandparents' head, stop your child's screaming, and get you out of Walmart. Besides... I'm sure they have power backup.


----------



## Egsise (Aug 5, 2009)

ImGeo said:


> I havn't read any of the replies, so if its been said... read this again
> 
> WHY?! Why are you posting this thread or putting the effort to write it. You sound like an overly-dramatic preacher or salesman targeting the ignorant--reminds me of some people in my community who are trying to get Boeing/NASA to clean up the soil. The soil was contaminated decades ago during their testing. The advocates took pictures of the soil which had some lime (natural white powder) from water runoff, and made a website saying that it isn't natural... OMG ITS WHITE! WHITE STUFF SHOULDN'T BE ON THE SOIL!!! Your examples of people with guns, power outages in Walmart, grandparents cracking their heads from tripping... you know they can just stay where they are until you go fetch a candle or something, right?
> 
> ...



Do you own a mobile phone and why?
I bought my first mobile phone 15 years ago, back then 90% of people asked "why do u need a phone in your pocket?"

Now i can have the power and runtime of 6D maglite in my pocket, so why not?


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 5, 2009)

Just a comment about this thread: You're preaching to the choir. Everyone here is already way too addicted to listen to you.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 5, 2009)

lolzertank said:


> You're preaching to the choir. Everyone here is already way too addicted to listen to you.


 He gave that sermon more than 2 years ago, LOL. 

I'm not sure there was much point in resurrecting this old thread.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Aug 5, 2009)

Why do I need a flashlight.... this is a question I've heard many times at my work. One day the power went out and since then I've never heard the question again

Our bathroom has no windows... do I really need to elaborate:devil: I took great pleasure in telling my co-workers..."no you can't borrow my flashlight"... " Why don't you have your own?":nana:


----------



## gottawearshades (Aug 5, 2009)

Since I started carrying a flashlight, years before I found this forum, I've had a lot more call to use it than a pocketknife.




Woods Walker said:


> A flashlight is like a pocket knife. People who don't carry one often ask to use mine. When I ask why they don't have one for their EDC I often get "Oh I don't need it". :shakehead


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 5, 2009)

Naturally I carry 3 lights most of the time, most non-flashaholics don't understand that. The OP was a good read - aimed more at people we know than at us keen flashaholics obviously.

I don't know about getting lights as cheap as $20 though, more like 10 for $4.50 for fauxtons. We can scoff at that idea, but for many people I know they are the perfect solution! "You don't need a torch you say? How about putting this on your keychain!". One of my flatmates lost the fauxton that I gave him (it came off his keychain) and he asked me if I had another spare one. My other flatmate still has his. If the lights go out those little fauxtons are pretty bright and are more than enough to find your way to an exit or avoid tripping over something. I might buy some more and give them away to just about every friend & family member - they seem to be something that many people are willing to add to their keychain and they beat not having anything.


----------



## Cataract (Aug 6, 2009)

I need it for work (dark machine insides)
I need it in case of power outages
I need it for camping
I need it in case I come back late from my hike
I need it for fun
and I need it for collecting

BUT... most people still don't understand and here's why I think it is so:
Most people don't understand tools in general to start with (how often do I come across a Philips screw with a stripped head because the previous idiot used the wrong sized screwdriver) and to most people a flashlight isn't even a tool, since you don't use it to screw, cut, saw or bang nails... Light education has to start from somewhere even further back...


----------



## ImGeo (Aug 6, 2009)

lolzertank said:


> Just a comment about this thread: You're preaching to the choir. Everyone here is already way too addicted to listen to you.


ditto


----------



## TwitchALot (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been asked this one several times. My guess is, most people just take light for granted. Flat out power outages are scarce these days. And if you live in a big city, even if your lights are off, there are always lights on nearby (street, cars, etc). I think most people really take light for granted and don't really know, or remember, how dark Earth can be at night without all of the technology we have today. 

I've never been in such a situation, but I'm well-aware of the potential consequences and all around lousiness of not being able to see your hand in front of your face, especially in an emergency.


----------



## flasherByNight (Aug 10, 2009)

Cydonia said:


> I applaud your effort and the writing of this article :thumbsup:
> But you should have left it brand name neutral... you know why
> Of course, you know as well as I, there will always be those who can't be reached, can't be convinced and who don't care about having a light or not. Chances are they will sail through life just fine without one :shrug:
> 
> ...




yeah, I quote that ALL the time:twothumbs (It was something more like on the lines of 50% chance rain always carry umbrella, but there's always a 100% it's going to get dark )

*But seriously dude (OP)...PARAGRAPH BREAKS. I'll still read it...but later (read all the other comments though )


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 16, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]* I don’t see what all the hubbub is all about.


techwg said:



What are you going to do when you and your family are plunged into sudden darkness?

Click to expand...

Why can’t we just use our iPhones?*[/FONT]


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 17, 2010)

*Why do you own a flashlight?*

Why do you own a premium flashlight?


----------



## DM51 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Why do you own a flashlight?*

You've already asked that, and given a rather trollish answer to it, too. I'm merging this into that same thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2010)

*Q: *Why do i need a flashlight?

*A:* Because absence of light is a given!


----------



## Dioni (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Why do you own a flashlight?*

I started getting interested in flashlights after I joined the Police Service, 7 years ago. 
As all know, a flashlight is a essencial tool for a police officer. Hence, I always try to buy lights that meet the requirements of this job.

Tell us your reasons too.

:welcome:

Best regards,
Dioni


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Why do you own a flashlight?*

Why would you join a flashlight forum if you would rather use your iPhone?

:shrug:


I have personally *always* been intrigued by flashlights.
So using them has continued on in my life.
Then I found CPF


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 17, 2010)

Trolling or not, this is my answer...

The moon is the penultimate flashlight really (second only to the sun)... but unfortuantely you have no real control over its power setting - it alternates that over a 28 day cycle - and isn't always shining in the right place at the right time. I need control over my lighting.

People have festered their fear of the dark for thousands of years, and this is why we have street lighting. Street crime drops by up to 40% in areas of the UK where they have tried turning off street lighting overnight (turning it on for dusk and early morning - Google if you are curious).

I have a flashlight because I want to see where I am going, and not trip over things in the dark. Where I walk there isn't always street lighting anyway... public footpaths across fields tend to be fairly neglected in this area, and rightly so.

I have premium flashlights because they are better than the cheap ones you get in most high street stores, and because even though I've only just started investigating and learning, I enjoy owning them.

You don't _need_ a 60 inch plasma TV, a little 15 inch portable will "do the job", but I don't begrudge you having one because you enjoy it. I can get a lot of flashlights for the cost of a 60 inch TV and I'll enjoy using them just as much.

I have a mobile phone with a 'torch' function that is better than the iPhone. It's fine, and on occasions has proven useful, but I'd rather save my phone battery for doing something else important that I may need to do in an emergency ... make a phone call. I could use my phone to sheild my eyes from the rain too, but a cap or hood is better suited to that job - my phone is better suited to being a phone, and my flashlight makes a better lighting device than it does a walking stick.

I carry a small flashlight in my pocket all the time now because it's very useful. It gets used briefly most days for a variety of tasks, from seeing down dark pathways to peering down the back of a filing cabinet when something gets lost. In truth, I use my flashlight as often as my pen, but not as much as my memory stick.


People who aren't flashaholics seem to amass a collection of flashlights. The main difference between a flashaholic and a layman is that the flashaholic probably has them all ready to go, they are nice and bright and suited to the job in hand, they all work... as opposed to fumbling around in a cupboard for a torch that you have to hit to get it to turn on, then trying to see around the house by the light of something that barely has 1 candle power output because the batteriies have been in it for 3 years and it's gone flat.


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? I don't!!*

In response to the original thread.


techwg said:


> Ok, if your power goes out, and you cant see anything, does it please you, not being able to see anything?


I can see plenty when the power goes out. What do you think that I am a robot?
Flick a switch and I cannot see in the dark. Do you wear a belt and suspender’s at the same time?


> How about a late night trip to Wal-Mart or asda for some shopping, and the power goes out?


Just look up. Wherever the flashlights are sold, somebody will turn one on and hit the ceiling. Soon there will be other beams of light reflecting off of stuff from the same general area. Just go there if you are afraid of the dark, and get one.


> You can be anywhere at any time, and the power can go off.


 That’s why you need a light? 
It seems to me you might need a portable power generator.


> What are you going to do when you and your family are plunged into sudden darkness?


Years ago the east coast of the USA was plunged into darkness. Nine months later the delivery rooms were over run. What do you think people do when the lights go out early?


> Or the kids screaming because they are scared.


Scared of what?
Anything coming at you is not going to be slowed down much by your strobe.


> people neglecting something so simple as a flashlight.


A flashlight, or torch, or pocket light, or pen light, or spot light, or whatever the thing is, is not the only source of emergency light a person has on hand now a days. I still wear a chronograph, but many kids today do not learn how to read an analog watch in school. They get the time the same place they get there emergency light, from their cell phone. Why do they need a separate tool that does not play music, does not have TV shows and movies, does not take, and send pictures. It does not even get email. Why carry around a separate thing if all you need is a light?
Why send an S.O.S. when no one is still left alive that can read it?
Just sit down, be safe and call somebody up and tell them about your adventure before you go to bed. You can go home later.


> You have the responsibility to make sure you and your families are not put at risk.


Now he is suggesting that a light can keep the stock market from falling. His story is that we put ourselves and family at risk if we do not have a flashlight. Sounds like a load of bull to me. You can see with your cell if they are in some dire emergency that needs additional light. You still have not explained why we need a flashlight?


> Stick them on your keychain, and never have to worry about what you will do when the time comes.


Do you really worry about getting caught in the dark without a flashlight?


> Do you not see why it’s important to have some kind of light with you?


No I do not have a clue, why is it important to have some kind of flashlight with me?
Why won’t there be lights when I get there?
Why do I have to bring them?


> puts themselves and their family around them at possible risk.


How why?
Seems to me nobody can find us unless we turn the thing on and reveal our location.


> Its those people who regret having light, when they visit their mother at their home, and there’s a power outage, and you let her go look for candles and she falls down and cracks her head on the door handle and breaks her hip.


Does this happen to you often?
People fall down during the daylight, do you suppose its because they have to much light. What kind of light stops people from falling down. Maybe it’s an anti-gravity light or something. Maybe I need more information?


> You don’t have to be left in the dark.


There are times when I prefer to be in the dark.


> if you really sit and think about the whole idea, you can see how useful, and important a purpose it serves, to be able to have light where ever you are.


You have not made your case. I would rather have a back up TV so I can watch a movie while you are fumbling around in the dark.


> or someone near you gets injured because they cant see.


People have accidents in daylight where they can’t see. Are you suggesting that by keeping a flashlight in there pocket, or on there key chain, this will help people see?


> Everyone should have light, its why we are active in the day time and less active at night, because our vision is limited in darkness.


Not everyone is less active during the night. Besides try to find a private place outside in a major city at night. You can drive all over town with your headlamps off and not even know it, it is so bright at night in cities. You can’t even see the distant stars.


> instead of being restricted and at risk.


 My guess is you have trouble seeing in low light conditions, as you say, you are afraid, and your kids are scared. You carry a light because it is a crutch. It makes up for some real or imagined deficiency probably brought on by the lack of some essential vitamins in your diet.
That is why you say you carry a light. That is fine.


DimeRazorback said:


> Why would you join a flashlight forum if you would rather use your iPhone?


 I can see in the near dark, in no way is my high tech flashlight any kind of necessity. It is 100% pure luxury. If I lose it I am still completely whole safe and unscared. I buy them because I like them. That is the whole of the flashlight law!


Magic Matt said:


> I have premium flashlights because they are better than the cheap ones.


I agree with Magic Matt, these things are neat, they are cool, I buy them because I like them.


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 17, 2010)

There's a lot of flawed logic there I'm afraid.

A lot of kids are scared of the dark. Whether this is right or wrong in terms of behaviour, and whether you think that behaviour is justified or not, it is nevertheless a simple fact. If the lights go out, a lot of kids, especially very yound kids, will start screaming or crying. Having a flashlight or lantern in this scenario is just being responsible and providing comfort.

A lot of animals, as well as people, find a strobe pointed at them uncomfortable, and they more often than not they will cover their eyes or move to avoid it, especially if it's a very bright strobe. I was actually challenged by somebody who wanted to take my camera from me while I was taking night-time shots of traffic (they were not a motorist, most likely an opportunist). When they made a move to grab the camera from around my neck, and I fired my flashgun in their face, they were blinded for long enough for me to get away.

If you are in a situation where everything is plunged into sudden darkness, it seems foolhardy to rely on others to provide light for the sake of putting a small device in your pocket. A lot of people take the attitude that they don't need a flashlight, yet they always seem very pleased that I have one with me when need arises.

In the recent power cuts in our village, many people were injured because they couldn't see, and it was very slippery and icy. The number of accidents would have been _very much reduced _if they had been carrying a small flashlight.

Surely you'd just use your iPhone as your backup TV. It's very hard to use a backup TV in a power cut unless it's a small battery powered unit. I don't think a portable TV would have been much use to me in the middle of a high street with two full shopping bags of groceries when the whole area went black.

It's just sensible to me to carry a flashlight of some kind. I'm not afraid to be without one any more than I'd be afraid to go out in the snow in my shorts... it just seems a silly to me. The luxury is whether you carry a really cheap one, or you want something better or fancy. Of course, it's entirely your choice not to carry one!


----------



## Jvalera (Jan 17, 2010)

Because Im a Flashaholic. 
I live in the city and for awhile thought I had too many lights,
till I realized that having one or two left in the location of need is more comfortable than always carrying..DUH.. lol
I.E. at least one in each room, 2 in each vehicle, 2 in each backpack and
medkit, 2 for your night carry... one in each safe. but thats just me


----------



## 186kmps (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting thread. My 2 cents- For me,a former sea scout (boy scouts on water) I find it fun to be as prepared as possible for what COULD happen in life. I love all my flashlights, but they are like all tools, they do different things well. My flashlights have gotten me out of trouble so many times it is not even funny. Then you are bitten. You start to RESEARCH about flashlights, which for me is part of the hobby. Then ,even though friends think your nuts (unless they need to borrow one of your lights) you stumble on a site like CPF. Then you realize you are not alone.I am always learning something when I come one this site. In the end , it is our hobby, it is not for everyone. It does not have to be. But as for me, I LOVE A FLASHLIGHT, IT'S LIKE CARRYING AROUND A LITTLE PIECE OF THE SUN!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? I don't!!*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> I can see in the near dark, in no way is my high tech flashlight any kind of necessity. It is 100% pure luxury. If I lose it I am still completely whole safe and unscared. I buy them because I like them. That is the whole of the flashlight law!



I like how you avoided my question there.

Well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? I don't!!*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> My guess is you have trouble seeing in low light conditions, as you say, you are afraid, and your kids are scared. You carry a light because it is a crutch. It makes up for some real or imagined deficiency probably brought on by the lack of some essential vitamins in your diet.



I not sure if you're ware of it or not... but there are places outside cities where people actually live and on various nights of the year (for whatever meteorological reasons) are in 100% darkness (ie. complete absence of light)




-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> I can see in the near dark, in no way is my high tech flashlight any kind of necessity. It is 100% pure luxury. If I lose it I am still completely whole safe and unscared.



You say your vision is good... why have you cranked up your response's font/text? additionally if you lost your light whilst caving you'd be 100% in trouble, you'll need to revisit your flawed logic because it depends on your location when you don't have said flashlight that determines how stuffed (and in peril) you really are 




-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> Why send an S.O.S. when no one is still left alive that can read it?



Just because you're inept with morse code doesn't mean the entire world no longer uses it, there's still Military, Aviation, Nautical & hobbyist (amateur radio) practitioners


----------



## deere (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all, new guy here. Oh, what a thread to make my debut in... 

Being fairly new to the world of flashlights (and multitools/SAKs for that matter) I was initially a bit put off by some aspects of the whole "EDC culture". You know what I'm talking about - the whole Dwight Schruteness side of this; being prepared for bear attacks, survival, imagning Al-Qaeda members in every corner, self-defence, tactical, what-would-you-do-in-the-end-of-days bla bla bla...

Anyway, here's my story and opinion, fwiw. 
I had the need for a flashlight a couple of months ago and discovered that all my five or so junk flashlights were either dead or dying so I went out and got me a Maglite Mini Led. Laugh all you want, but that flashlight was a huuuge step up for me and it got the ball rolling so here I am, still happy with that Mag Mini, but also a owning a Gerber AA and a ITP A3 Eos on the way. I'll probably get a PD30 before the end of this month too... Oh, and I've also spent some money on a Leatherman Kick multitool and a few Victorinox knives: Soldier, Farmer, Cadet and Rambler. 

As for the "why" in the op: To be honest I'm amazed how convenient it is to carry a light + a SAK. It's not about the need (real or imagined) for self defense, dealing with survivor man situations, or the obvious problems of a pitch black environment - it's about having light where and when you need it; working with your car, behind your computer or TV, reading something where the light is not, looking for stuff in those hard lit corners etc. "The world is full of dark places" someone said earlier and yeah, it is certainly is. A decent light just makes those basic thing around the house (or at work or where ever) so much easier. 

Also, where I live it is ****ing dark - some days the sun barely rise above the horizon. It's not like in 30 Days of Night (cool movie btw) but it's pretty bad. Having a good flashlight makes everything outdoors so much easier and it has certainly made my world a little bigger. Before my "flashlight revelation" I was forced to stay on lit streets when walking my dog at night. Not because I'm afraid of the dark or criminality but because it's absolutely black and I'd fall on my a$$. Now, with good light, walking in the woods and the trails outside the lit areas is possible and I love it.

It probably doesn't hurt to be prepared in a nasty situation, but to me flashlights (and SAKs) is all about convenience.


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 17, 2010)

Even people that don't know morse code tend to recognise SOS ... even if partly because for several years the default message tone on a Nokia was S M S in morse code.


----------



## awid (Jan 17, 2010)

I use it to work on cars, for camping to help set up a fire and tent and finally to just go exploring.

Just the other day a friends cat ran away during a party and my A1 EOS found what our normal vision would not have.


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? I don't!!*



[email protected] said:


> but there are places outside cities where people actually live and on various nights of the year (for whatever meteorological reasons) are in 100% darkness (ie. complete absence of light)


Yeah like here last Wednesday night. Why do you think they put observatories over here. I still did not have an emergency where I needed a flashlight for safety or to keep from being scared!


> You say your vision is good...


Mine is probably normal, its the guy with the spot light who is blind.


> why have you cranked up your response's font/text?


Did it ever occur to you that the resolution on my Mac requires it cranked up?

I am also pretty far away from the screen with my wireless mouse and keyboard and I don’t want to miss a word that you are saying.


> additionally if you lost your light whilst caving you'd be 100% in trouble,


No more than if the cave roof caved in.


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 17, 2010)

deere said:


> Hi all, new guy here. Oh, what a thread to make your debut in...


I tried to make a one line post to see what you were all thinking, but they would not let me.


> Being fairly new to the world of flashlights (and multitools/SAKs for that matter)


My mom never let me carry a knife.


> I was initially a bit put off by some aspects of the whole "EDC culture"; being prepared for bear attacks


Yeah its a bummer when the stock market goes down, you have to be prepared for bear markets with or without a flash light.


> survival, self-defense, tactical, what-would-you-do-in-the-end-of-days


I don’t know, I think I would go in and watch it on TV


> As for the "why..” looking for stuff in those hard lit corners etc. "The world is full of dark places,"


I like that common sense, “the world is full of dark places,” except when I am with some young chick and need a dark place, then they are nowhere to be found. Hay where can I get a flashdark. So we can temporarily block light waves from interfering in our fun. The same way the military blocks cell phone reception.
What about a flashlight that lets us see when we are walking around on the beach at night, but does not let the fishermen and night surfers know that we are there?


> where I live it is ****ing dark - some days the sun barely rise above the horizon .. a good flashlight makes everything outdoors so much easier and it has certainly made my world a little bigger .. because it's absolutely black .. with good light, walking in the woods and the trails outside the lit areas is possible and I love it.


Great some positive reasons for owning a light that anyone can understand.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 17, 2010)

-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> *
> What about a flashlight that lets us see when we are walking around on the beach at night, but does not let the fishermen and night surfers know that we are there?*



Invest in some NV goggles and an IR filter.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never met someone who didn't know what a flashlight was useful for, though I've definitely met a few who thought I was crazy for collecting them. Of course, if collecting were a rational behavior, then they would be right. :duh2:

I bought one of my favorite female friends a Jetbeam E3P for Christmas, and when she opened the package she immediately called me up all excited about how bright it was. (her parents were impressed too.) She didn't need any explanation to understand its utility -- though I did regale her with the story of swapping out the reflector because I didn't like the beam pattern it came with. 

She also drives a stickshift, helped an ex-boyfriend rebuild the engine in his RX-7, and likes cooking. And she only dates big hairy guys. :sigh:


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Why do you own a flashlight?*



DimeRazorback said:


> if you would rather use your iPhone?


We were having a party in my motor home in San Francisco, this was some years ago. I was fooling with the batteries when the power went out and we were plunged into the 'land of darkness." I was concerned that all the girls would bail. But when I looked up they were just going on like nothing happened, by the light of their Nokia’s.


[email protected] said:


> because you're inept with Morse code doesn't mean the entire world no longer uses it.


When the French navy ceased using Morse code in 1997, the final message transmitted was "Calling all. This is our last cry before our eternal silence."


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't think we need to justify our hobby/interest to outsiders. Everybody's into different things. It's their loss if they find themselves in a dark situation without a light.




fyrstormer said:


> She also drives a stickshift, helped an ex-boyfriend rebuild the engine in his RX-7



Think she'll give me a hand with my RX-4?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 17, 2010)

-o0(GoldTrader)0o- I find it funny that you edit peoples quotes to suit what you would like to convey in your post.

I also think it is funny that you continually avoid any legitimate question, and just continue to spout your opinions, that we are silly for our hobby.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 17, 2010)

UnderTheWeepingMoon said:


> I don't think we need to justify our hobby/interest to outsiders. Everybody's into different things. It's their loss if they find themselves in a dark situation without a light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe. I dunno, she might like to escape from winter...


----------



## brianch (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? I don't!!*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> *Scared of what?
> Anything coming at you is not going to be slowed down much by your strobe.*[FONT=&quot]*
> *[/FONT]


Actually most users here dislike the strobe function of a flashlight. I find that strobe is a must for me. And the reason is simple, it saved me from a pretty good beating once. Two years ago I was waiting for a bus just outside my ex GFs house. It was Halloween. I was approached by a man, taller and bigger then me. He had his hood on and it was very dark, I couldn't make out who he was (not that it would matter) he came up to me and asked me for the time. I pulled out my cellphone and told him the time, he then asked me if he could see my cellphone. I obviously said no. He then said "If you don't give it to me me and my friends here are going to have to take it from you, and that nice headset of yours (I had an iPod)" I took out my cheapo ultrafire light and turned it on (default high mode) three more clicks took me to strobe. He covered his eyes with his hand and I reached for my side pocket and pulled out my tactical knife. I placed the knife right by his chest and told him to leave. He apologized and left. I later realized there were 2 other guys behind me that ran as soon as I pulled out the knife. These guys were most likely teenage pranksters trying to have some fun on Halloween. If I didn't have the flashlight I don't think I would have had the advantage. Now that flashlight was a max of about 80 lumens. Now I carry flashlights that are triple that amount. Try this for yourself. Look straight in to your flashlight and turn it on at high. THen switch to strobe, what do you see? nothing... Thats what I thought. The high mode that burns the bright image into your eye is then followed by a strobe that disorientates your pupils. If you don't believe me we'll have a duel. I'll give you a knife, and I'll have a knife. We'll face off in the dark and I'll have a flashlight and you wont. Lets see who wins =D

BTW If you don't find flashlights useful why are you here? Just out of curiosity. :welcome:


----------



## LightChaser (Jan 18, 2010)

A flashlight, or any of my lighting equipment for that matter, gives me light on demand. I have light wherever and whenever I need or want it - I'm not reliant on the sun, room lights, street lights, or other sources. 

In photography, some of the reasons I use my strobes / flashguns include:
1. illuminating my subject, as well as filling in unwanted shadows / dark areas
2. giving directionality to my light - i.e. I get to control where my light is coming from: head-on, from the side, up above, down below, wherever I want. 
3. controlling /eliminating the ambient light (that the camera sees) - e.g. getting a deep blue sky even when the sun is out, turning a white wall into a dark background for my subject

I find that the same or similar reasons also apply to my flashlights / torches. I use my lights to:
1. help me identify people / items in a dark room or area, as well as lluminate areas that available light (whether sunlight or room lights) don't reach
2. let me control the position and direction of my light: e.g. raking the floor when I'm looking for a small object on the floor, directly at an item on a high shelf when I'm trying to tell somebody else which item to reach for
3. temporarily blinding somebody - I get to control how much he sees by forcing his pupils to contract... at least for a few seconds. 

Again, a flashlight or torch gives me light whenever and wherever I need or want it. It may spend a lot of time in my pocket, but the point is I know it's there if I need it.


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: low light engagement training.*

Does anybody else feel this way, that they can go out, without any "low light engagement training," and get in a knife fight with a stranger, armed with a strobe flashlight on Halloween?


> we'll have a duel. I'll give you a knife, and I'll have a knife. We'll face off in the dark and I'll have a flashlight and you wont.


A strobe may work on someone the first time. How do you know it is there first time?
A real knife fight lasts about 5 seconds. Someone gets maimed someone gets killed.


brianch said:


> If you don't find flashlights useful why are you here?


Where did I say flashlights weren’t useful?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Why do you own a flashlight?*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> Yeah like here last Wednesday night. Why do you think they put observatories over here. I still did not have an emergency where I needed a flashlight for safety or to keep from being scared!



Emergencies happen when you're least prepared (and poorly equipped) for them, a flashlight/torch is like any other device designed to make our lives easier and not as you would suggest merely a collectible item...




-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> Did it ever occur to you that the resolution on my Mac requires it cranked up?



A Mac user eh? 




-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> No more than if the cave roof caved in.


Perhaps, but a cavern's roof collapsing is out of your hands having sufficient lighting (and equipment) on hand is your responsibility... hence the "two is one, one is none..." motto :thumbsup:




-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> When the French navy ceased using Morse code in 1997, the final message transmitted was "Calling all. This is our last cry before our eternal silence."



Whilst it is true that Internationally morse has been replaced with the Global Maritime Distress Safety System Commercial radio-telegraph licenses isssued by the FCC continue to require a 20 wpm morse proficiency, Military personnel (especially Navy) will continue to maintain their morse skills as ship-to-ship communication during periods of radio silence necessitate the use of a "signal lamp" thus the French navy whilst it may no longer continue to transmit in morse will need to maintain it's skilled application, additionally radio navigational aids such as Non-Directional Beacon & VHF omnidirectional range continue to transmit their location/identity via morse 

Lastly Toshiba & Intel are reportedly teaming up together to create/market a "new" communication device called "Clique" that will require savvy users to enter morse code details @ http://mhpbooks.com/mobylives/?p=6535 :thumbsup:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 18, 2010)

Why do I need a flashlight....



How can you NOT need a flashlight ?



Eventually ........ you will ....... and a Headlamp too !


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: low light engagement training.*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> *Does anybody else feel this way, that they can go out, without any "low light engagement training," and get in a knife fight with a stranger, armed with a strobe flashlight on Halloween?*



I gotta wonder, are you:
- On drugs
- Off your meds
- Suffering from poor comprehension skills?

brianch described a situation where he was well equipped with a flashlight & a knife and managed to avoid a beating from 3 unarmed youths. You are trying to suggest that he believes he can get in a knife fight with a stranger when armed with a strobe flashlight. That is a bit of a leap. 
There is quite a difference between disorientating someone and then showing them you are not someone to be messed with - and getting into a knife fight. A knife fight would suggest that your opponent has one too. I'd like to know where brianch suggested that if the idiot had threatened him with a knife he wouldn't have just handed over his cell phone!


----------



## brianch (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: low light engagement training.*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> *Does anybody else feel this way, that they can go out, without any "low light engagement training," and get in a knife fight with a stranger, armed with a strobe flashlight on Halloween? A strobe may work on someone the first time. How do you know it is there first time?
> [FONT=&quot]A real knife fight lasts about 5 seconds. Someone gets maimed someone gets killed. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Where did I say flashlights weren’t useful?[/FONT]*


You do know your question is fundamentally incorrect. What are you trying to state here? 

Let me get this straight. You are trying to ask "Does anyone else feel that they can go out without "low light engagement training" and get in a knife fight with a stranger" 
(What is low light engagement training?)

Anything can happen if that is what you are trying to ask. And I would rather be prepared with the right tools, whether I know how to use them or not. I live in an urban area and I am confronted on a monthly basis. My gf has it worse, she takes the bus home after work and has negative confrontations with men much older then her on a weekly basis. Because of laws in Canada we are not permitted to carry handguns concealed, if we were, you can definitely believe that we would carry them. I am a strong believer in the EDC trend. I take with me what I find useful. I don't use these items everyday but they are used when needed. 

A strobe does not work with everyone, it does not work with me. I have trained myself to not by stunned by flashlights anymore. But regardless of whether it works for everyone or not, it worked for me that night, and it saved everything I had on me plus myself... I think that is worth it. SO I don't understand where you are coming from. Maybe you live in a fantasy land where nothing wrong happens... Not only do I need these tools for everyday tasks, my work requires me to have a light source as well. If you do not have a use for flashlights either then collecting them then that is good for you. More power to you, fund our cause! I can firmly say that flashlights were invented to light up darkness, not to be collected. They have a fundamental purpose, and that is why so many people have them. If you are trying to say that there is no use for them, I think you are a bit outnumbered. :welcome: Let's hope you are never put in to a situation where a flashlight is needed to save the day... Because you will sure feel idiotic for not having one when you have a drawer full of them at home :nana:


----------



## brianch (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: low light engagement training.*



KiwiMark said:


> I gotta wonder, are you:
> - On drugs
> - Off your meds
> - Suffering from poor comprehension skills?
> ...


Exactly. The tools that I carried gave me the ADVANTAGE over them. If I did not have these tools they would have had the advantage and I would have lost all the items on me as well as maybe gotten hurt. Now say I pull out a knife and he pulls out a gun... I would hand over everything I have... Its a matter of who holds the bigger stick... And where I live I will carry as much as I can that is legal to protect myself and those around me, giving me the advantage where it is needed.  I thought this was all common sense by now. I guess now o.0


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: low light engagement training.*



brianch said:


> I thought this was all common sense by now.


 “Common sense is not so common.”


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting thread, which I have not discovered until now.
"Normal" people I know have hard to understand my fascination for flashlights. In the case they have any flashlight it's some cheap plastic model from the supermarket. A common question I receive is how much is the light, and they become amazed when I tell them, and they then tell that their cheap model for 1/10 or less of the price is more than adequate.

I am working as a cleaner and my company has a contract with the police authority, and therefore I sometimes work at the police station. Some month ago I placed an advert at the local police station at two places of a Fenix TK10. Still no response.
My price is about the same I payed for it from Fenixstore (I ordered two and one is still unused). In Sweden the cheapest dealers offer TK10 for nearly twice the price. I spoked to a few of the police officers about the TK10, but they rejected when they heard my price of 500SEK (around 70$) and said they are satisfied with the LedLenser 3AAA flashlight they received from the police authority. It's obvious that Maglites are passé...

In my work I often clean stairs and walk through cellar corridors. Sometimes it's hard to find the switch to the light when the timer has been runned out (don't know if that is the correct expression). And sometimes it can happen that the light doesn't work at all. Then it's good I have my flashlights. Malkoff MD2 is my favourite for the moment for this purpose, and apart from this I have the Fenix LOD in my keychain.

When talking with my friends I have noticed that it's much more usual that people who live in houses at the countryside have flashlights (and not unusual several) than they who live in the city. One reason may be it's more often power outages at the countryside. Also I guess they want to feel safe when they walk outside the house in the darkness when streetlights are not that common.

I understand the matter of flashlights has much to do with the need of it. In the city there is almost never power outage and at all the streets there are bright streetlights. Therefore many people in the city have no flashlight, or have only one.

Regards, Patric


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jan 18, 2010)

Say it with me, Do Not Feed The Troll.


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 18, 2010)

*Impressions*

Hello there Sweden!


Swedpat said:


> They become amazed when I tell the price of some of my flashlights.


Would you say that one of the reasons that you own premium flashlights is to impress?


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Impressions*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> [FONT=&quot]*Hello there Sweden! Would you say that one of the reasons that you own premium flashlights is to impress?*[/FONT]



Hi Hawaii,

Not at all: I just love good products and quality! But that does not mean it's not fun to impress people with some good flashlight sometime...

Regards, Patric


----------



## js (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Impressions*

GoldTrader,

*STOP USING LARGE FONT*

If you have a vision problem or are sitting far back from your computer, use the zoom feature on your browser or on the OS X screen as a whole. Continual use of large font is annoying and unnecessary. Further, it only enlarges YOUR posts and not the posts of others, so it does not make sense in any case.

Do not argue with me over this, do not post about it, just stop using large font immediately.

Further, I suggest you reconsider your posting style and take a less obnoxious and aggressive stance.


----------



## js (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Impressions*

By the way, just to clarify, _occasional_ use of large font can be appropriate and acceptable. _Continuous_ use of large font or bold, is not.


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 18, 2010)

-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> We were having a party in my motor home in San Francisco, this was some years ago. I was fooling with the batteries when the power went out and we were plunged into the 'land of darkness." I was concerned that all the girls would bail. But when I looked up they were just going on like nothing happened, by the light of their Nokia’s.When the French navy ceased using Morse code in 1997, the final message transmitted was "Calling all. This is our last cry before our eternal silence."



I don't think anyone ever said that being afraid of the dark was a gender-related condition. People also expect lights to fail in a motor home, but not generally across a whole city. Fear of the lights going out is proportionally related to the scale of the darkness and the regularity of the lighting.

You're obviously skilled at basic Wikipedia use, but have yet to master the art of changing the font size on your mac. Personally I hold Ctrl and use the scroll wheel to adjust text size - I believe on the mac you use the command key and the scroll wheel - hope this helps.

As by your own admission in PM I'm too quick for you, I'll go easy on you.

You say your car complete with battery-draining TV/DVD setup is a sanctuary for kids... personally I find it more convenient to carry a flashlight than a car - it's at least 1500kg lighter and a good deal smaller (you'd never fit a BMW 5-series in your pocket).

As for putting up streetlights to keep people safe - generally that increases the chances of non-professional opportunist crime taking place in that area. Non-professional crime accounts for something like 80% of street crime. If you want to argue with me on that one, you'll need to do a LOT of research on Google, as posting links to the odd article wont cut it. You're over 4000 times more likely to be 'mugged' by a non-professional opportunist than a professional, and for most of those people being challenged with a blinding amount of light in the face, especially a strobe, gives you enough of an edge to escape unscathed. 

However, my main points are simply that it's just sensible and useful to carry an extra 100g of flashlight with you just in case, and if you have young kids with you and there's a possibility you'll be out after dark, it's probably irrisponsible not to have one.

If you're going to continue this thread, can you please put a bit more thought into your posts, because at the moment you're coming across as very uninformed, and to be honest you sound for all the world like you're not really trying.


----------



## -o0(GoldTrader)0o- (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Impressions*

[FONT=&quot]Here is a screen shot. On my screen it does not show up as large font. What resolution are you using?[/FONT]


js said:


> B use of large font can be appropriate and acceptable.


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Impressions*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> [FONT=&quot]Here is a screen shot. On my screen it does not show up as large font. What resolution are you using?[/FONT]​




1680x1050 at 32bpp 130ppi 

Part of the problem is you're typing everything in bold italic. It's not clever, or neccessary. Please stop, it makes your posts in harder to read. Just hit reply and type normally.
​


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 18, 2010)

I "Need" my flashlight so I can find trolls, and try to avoid feeding them.


----------



## brianch (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: low light engagement training.*



-o0(GoldTrader)0o- said:


> “Common sense is not so common.”



Well that sucks for you.


----------



## vali (Jan 18, 2010)

Common sense dictates that flashlights are usefull for the same reason cars have front lights: It gets dark at night and there are some places where the sunlight cant reach.


----------



## js (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Impressions*



js said:


> Do not argue with me over this, *do not post about it*, just stop using large font immediately.
> 
> Further, I suggest you reconsider your posting style and take a less obnoxious and aggressive stance.



GoldTrader,

In my PM to you I specified no bold, no blue, no large font, or any combination thereof. Above, I told you not to post about this, but just to stop.

Common sense just isn't all that common, I guess.

Take some time off. It might help you figure it out.


----------



## divine (Jan 18, 2010)

Why don't I use an iphone for a flashlight?

I use a phone to make a phone call.
I use a shovel to dig.
I use a car to travel distance.

I don't use a phone for a flashlight.
I don't use a shovel to travel distance.
I don't use a car to dig.

I use the right tool for the job.


----------



## techwg (Jan 18, 2010)

divine said:


> Why don't I use an iphone for a flashlight?
> 
> I use a phone to make a phone call.
> I use a shovel to dig.
> ...



Very nice! However multi functions can sometimes be useful. If you forget your light but have your phone, at least you have something. I personally use my phone mostly as an alarm clock to wake up than anything else.

I figured this thread would be long dead by now lol, nice to see its still going strong. Shame someone had to "take a break" through fonting issues of all things lol, but hey at least a little light was shed on nice use of font usages.

Since I made this thread originally, I have had a few lights, best of which is my new Fenix PD30 R4, a truly *great* light. However i still think for average people who are not that interested, something simple like a fenix e01 is plenty enough to get by with and it way better than having nothing. I can navigate all around the house using just that. I have an E01 by my bed, so I am willing to trust my life on that light incase a bunch of plague infested zombie cattle make it into my bedroom, I could dazzle them and run away. Imagine if that happened and you had no lights at all!!


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 19, 2010)

techwg said:


> I figured this thread would be long dead by now lol, nice to see its still going strong. Shame someone had to "take a break" through fonting issues of all things lol, but hey at least a little light was shed on nice use of font usages.



I don't think that the break was due to fonts, it was due to ignoring what the moderator asked. The moderators are here to help things go smoothly and to nip in the bud many types of bad behaviour - it is important to 'respect their authoritah!'. Some people can't help being antagonistic and trollish - but most of us don't come here to get brassed off with that sort of person, it's not what we want in a forum. Moderators keep things in check and usually give those people that are behaving badly a warning, it is rare for someone that heeds the warning to get banned or even to be made to 'take a break'.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 19, 2010)

KiwiMark said:


> Moderators keep things in check and usually give those people that are behaving badly a warning, it is rare for someone that heeds the warning to get banned or even to be made to 'take a break'.


Unfortunately, it's not that rare. Although most people who are warned get the message and don't cause any further trouble, there are some who appear absolutely determined to continue their disruptive behavior, with inevitable consequences.

I would however remind members that Rule 4 prohibits discussion of banning, so this side-bar discussion is now closed. Back on topic, please.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Burgess (Jan 21, 2010)

Well . . . .

In my ~30 years of EDC-carrying a Flashlight of some type,

i don't believe i EVER said to myself:


"Gee, i wish i WASN'T carrying a flashlight".


Simple enough for ya' ?

:candle:
_


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 21, 2010)

I think Gerber (tools, knives and lights, not baby food) has something to contribute to this, this is from their site:

"When did we decide campgrounds needed laundromats? When the car stalled,whose bright idea was it to reach for a cell phone instead of a tool?

There was a time when the words "quick" and "fix" were never found together in the same sentence. When our homes needed to be built, we grabbed brothers, fathers and hammers, not a mouse that clicked on Mr. On-line Contractor. Our nation's great accomplishments were a testament to hard work, sweat and ingenuity. After all, we not only put a man on the moon, but built him a rover to drive while he was up there.

What will we achieve today?

Can we turn our cheek to the enemy known as convenience before it makes us helpless? Do we have what it takes to depend solely on ourselves?

As you ponder these questions, we invite you to join us on our mission.

We're Gerber®. We design the tools, knives and outdoor gear that are essential, not only for the task at hand, but for bringing back something lost: our self-reliance.

Gerber. Fend For Yourself."

I just love that! (I am in no way connected with Gerber, this quote NEEDED to be in this thread.)


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 21, 2010)

Having been instantly shocked and nearly blinded by all the bright lights the moment I was born, I grew up thinking that's the way it's supposed to be. And then, having been hung upside down and brutally spanked upon first seeing all those bright lights, I grew up feeling a little guilty for coveting them. To escape further punishment as a very young boy, I learned to use them only at night when no one was around, or during the daytime while hiding in dark closets or under heavy blankets. Of course, this required that the lights be portable and concealable - flashlights!

Now, so many years later, it's still the same: being blinded by lights I can't help looking into; waiting for darkness or looking for dark nooks and crannies where I can enjoy them; and feeling just a little guilty because I can now get away with it.


----------



## BigHonu (Jan 21, 2010)

Over the years, this question has come up a few times and it is always interesting to read about why people feel they need to carry around a flashlight. 

For me, my answer is 'NO, I don't NEED one, but, I am fortunate enough to be able to have one around. 

There is almost always a way to accomplish a task without the aid of a flashlight. Just need to be resourcefull enough.

HOWEVER, as someone already pointed out in this thread EVERYONE around me is genuinely happy when some light is needed, and I have my flashlight on me.


----------



## jmsodpc (Sep 2, 2014)

i have a fenix ld50 enroute and for some reason i think i NEED an Olight Sr MINI light too?!

dont know why i need more than the ld50...but for some reason i want the olight too.


ebay has an olight with 3 rechargable batteries plus charger for $150 and i think thats a nice offering.


----------



## Alex W (Sep 4, 2014)

thanks for the posts.
Many phones now get their flashlights, and some are doing good. I used to take my phone for a light but it's limited. I don't know much about flashlight and start using a small one (EDC) since last month to make some light when I wake up at night. Compared to my phone, it's compact for me to hold. Sure I will find more pleasure with it.


----------



## flashlightfanaticfromSC (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? My thoughts*

I'd like to answer "why I need a flashlight". I grew up in the 80s when flashlights still used tiny little light bulbs. The Maglite was king here in the U.S. and it was something special if you owned one. There was only one problem with them, I had to keep replacing the disposable batteries and buying new ones. Long story short, I got sick of buying batteries and I decided to go without a flashlight. Flash forward 20 plus years and I find myself still wanting a decent flashlight. Albeit something that didn't require disposable batteries.

My first foray into tactical flashlights was the Fenix T1. I googled "tough flashlights" and there it was. It was unique, it was made both of steel and aluminum. I watched the videos of someone driving over the light with their car, dropping it and smashing it repeatedly, and even a video of someone boiling the light. After all of that the T1 still functioned. I thought to myself, that is the last light I will ever need! So I bought it.

I was foolish enough to believe that I could perform the same torture test on my brand new T1 light. So I dropped it, over and over and over again. I broke the switch. Yup, I had to order a new switch. After that I thought to myself... how did I manage to break this light so quickly? Why did they make such a fragile switch? So I babied my newly repaired T1 and bought plenty of batteries for it. Only this time I was spending around a dollar per battery. I thought I was crazy. Surely the younger me would not approve of spending a dollar each for batteries every time the light needed power. So of course I used my light sparingly and eventually, not at all.

It wasn't until recently that I began to see rechargeable premium tactical lights showing up in the marketplace. I still do not know all the flashlight manufacturers by name or where they are produced; nor do I know how they are produced, what components make up the lights or what properly differentiates one from the other. Alas, I am just a candle flicker in the big bright sunny world.

Only one thing has changed... Now I carry a Klarus XT12. It does everything I ever wanted a flashlight to do!.... except... remember the last mode I was on. It is my hope that each of you finds your own, unique light to shine.

Thanks for reading my post. I do very much enjoy reading all of your contributions to the CPF.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? My thoughts*

Welcome to CPF. Good post.

Bill


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? My thoughts*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Welcome to CPF. Good post.
> 
> Bill



Agreed.

The search feature is your friend.

Welcome flashlightfanaticfromSC.
Haha, that might be the longest user name here. 

Can we call you "fffsc"?... or just "ff"? lol


----------



## MX421 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? My thoughts*

Rechargeable batteries was what originally brought me into this and the Budgetlight forum. From there, i found that lights had changed quite a bit since six years prior when i had last upgraded my light. I bought a couple, then realized that different lights we better for certain tasks. Now i find myself trying to balance limiting the number of lights i carry while trying different combinations of lights to see what works best for EDC. My favorite lights are throw lights, but my most used lights are the floody ones. Now, my 3 year old prefers me to read to her by flashlight instead of the overhead light...lol.


----------



## terjee (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? My thoughts*



flashlightfanaticfromSC said:


> Now I carry a Klarus XT12. It does everything I ever wanted a flashlight to do!.... except... remember the last mode I was on.



Sorry for the off topic, but it just has to be mentioned:

The XT11S (and probably the XT11GT as well) has a lot of modes and fanciness. If you'd like, you can actually have the option of going straight to high, low or last mode, all at the same time, depending on how you press the buttons.

The way I have it set up, tail-button will give me high, click on side-button will give me last, and holding down the side button will give me low. Might not be perfect for what you want, I do think I need to turn it off using the side button for that to work. Figured it needed mentioning, both in case you'd want to consider an XT11S or GT, and also if you want to double check that it's not possible to do the same on XT12.


----------



## eh4 (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Why do i need a flashlight? My thoughts*

If you don't know, then maybe you don't.


----------



## liteboy (Sep 10, 2016)

I was always afraid of the dark and when I was a kid, my dad had a super powerful shoulder carried searchlight that could reAch several hungered yards. That hooked me. Now, the process of searching for the next light is even more interesting than receiving the light, I've come to realize now that I'm on to my umpteenth light in th last 2 months. I realize I need to slow down and this forum is the only chance I have since I'd turn to more sinister addictions were into abandon this one...sorry if this was slightly off topic!


----------



## Newlumen (Sep 10, 2016)

It look cool. If i have a good flashlight, i will never worry about the darkness..


----------



## harro (Sep 10, 2016)

Same as Newlumen, to banish the dark. They're something i've had an interest in waaaay back when i was a kid, and they were steam powered, not powered by these fancy cell/battery things. Seriously though, i still remember my first red plastic with white head end, 2x AA incan torch, and how i'd marvel at how it would glow brightly for 10 minutes or so, before requiring a new set of AA's. I've always felt the need for some sort of torch to be at hand, ever since then.


----------



## Newlumen (Sep 10, 2016)

I always like light.. Lol. Candles light.. Christmas light.. Battery.. Motors.. I was 10 years old at that time...


----------



## guthrie (Sep 17, 2016)

Old thread. But I had a read of the OP, and that reminded me of something. I was away in May doing medieval re-enactment, and we had 3 newbies with us. None of them knew how to start a fire or put up a canvas tent (Not having been in guides or scouts or done anything like this before) but they all had their own led torches, because of music festivals and the like. So the sheer utility of having your own torch can be easily recognised. 
Now I just need to lead them into the world of quality torches that are waterproof and can withstand being dropped and will last you a decade.


----------

